# The Russia Files



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

In Soviet Russia music listens to you!

And then it leaks what it heard online... For your ears only!

Got any Russian compromat on your hands there, comrade? Feel free to chime in!

Let's start in style!

Red Alert 3 - Soviet March (TRUE EPIC RUSSIAN COVER)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice to see you back, Serge, but...erm...not exactly like your previous contributions, is it?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Nice to see you back, Serge, but...erm...not exactly like your previous contributions, is it?


Hello there! Feels good to drop in for a visit or two or whatever... I donno, depends on what you mean by that surely. Laters, comrade Ghost!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - SKIBIDI (official music video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - AK-47 (music video)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Red alert lol


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

THE HATTERS - EVERY DAY I'M DRINKING


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Years ago I had listened to this and loved it:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Breaking! Never a dull moment! Today on YouTube!

LITTLE BIG - WE ARE LITTLE BIG (Official Music Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Отава Ё - Давно мы дома не были (Otava Yo - We have not been home for a long time)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Vladimir Vysotsky* - _Wolf Hunt _:

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Vysotsky)






*Alla Pugacheva.* Feel-good concert a la USSR 1981:

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alla_Pugacheva)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Дорога (1995)

AuktYon - The Road


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Дорога

AuktYon - The Road


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ансамбль "Воскресение" Пермь «Дорога» группы «АукцЫон»

Perm "Revival" ensemble performing The Road by AuktYon.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Polina Gagarina - The Cuckoo (OST Battle for Sevastopol)

Полина Гагарина - Кукушка (Из фильма "Битва за Севастополь")


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Отава Ё - Сумецкая (русские частушки под драку) Otava Yo - russian couplets while fighting


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - Life in da trash


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Калинка-Малинка моя - Kalinka Malinka - Russian Folk Music That Will Make You Thrill


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Gourishankar, from their 2007 album "Two Hands".

Some quite good prog, with some prog-metal, and a bit of Porcupine Tree influences.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This never fails to make me smile. What a voice!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Very good jazz rock from the mid to late 70's from band, Arsenal. Really good horn section.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Haunting post-rock, ambient, from band, Bosch's With You. Album, Dreams That Come A Thing.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Chamber rock/prog from Iamthemorning. A bit of Kate Bush influence pops up a bit from time to time.

Acoustic guitar, piano, cello, violin, drums.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Кино - Мама Анархия на балалайках (Klukva Show cover)

Kino - Mother Anarchy on balalaikas (Klukva Show cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Vitas - The 7th Element


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Some very killer modern (10 year old) fusion from band, Impact Fuze. Song title, "Moscow".

The drummer, Damien Schmidt, is from France. But the bassist and guitarist are Russian.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Till Lindemann Любимый город "LUBIMIY GOROD" (Beloved Town)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Король и Шут - Кукла колдуна (Russian Klukva Show cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ЛЮБЭ - Не валяй дурака, Америка!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Моя любовь / AuktYon - My Love


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Star Wars - Imperial March (TRUE RUSSIAN EPIC COVER)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - HYPNODANCER (Official Music Video)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Serge said:


> Кино - Мама Анархия на балалайках (Klukva Show cover)
> 
> Kino - Mother Anarchy on balalaikas (Klukva Show cover)


Does that guy on the right always wear that hat? Must be murder in summer...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Does that guy on the right always wear that hat?


Absolutely. Except for when he loses it, here and there...

Prodigy - Breathe (Klukva Show Russian Cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Lyube Doroga Любэ Дорога

Lyube - The Road


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Rammstein leader strikes again? He released a couple of videos with his covers of a Russian song Beloved Town very recently and now this. The thing came out the other day.

Don't know what the heck this is about, except that it is quite disturbing and supposedly has something to do with the Soviet Union (Russia)? Therefore, enjoy, if you can.

Till Lindemann - Ich hasse Kinder (Official Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

And here's what could be seen as Russia's response to Till Lindemann's videoclip above, timewise notwithstanding. Oddity aplenty and all around... Said to be a hoax performance, but who knows really.

Mutter, Rammstein. Kids Cover. The banter of the audience.






And a bonus if you enjoyed that one. Same song and performers, this time in Russian and in a theater production. Children's vocal studio "Апельсин / Orange". Russia, Saratov, January 2015

Mutter, Rammstein. Kids Cover.






OK, the bottom one requires that it is watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Little Big with much hyped and anticipated release which turned out to be a Backstreet Boys parody song. Came out today.

LITTLE BIG - EVERYBODY (Little Big Are Back) (Official Music Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Leningrad - Cabriolet / Ленинград - Кабриолет


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

This is what youth in Russia listen to these days, more or less. What language the artist? (who used to be a mere blogger before taking a shot at the bigger fame) sings in is not particularly clear, except that it somewhat resembles Russian. The block, said to unstable, caused a scandal at the MuzTV awards show the other day where he didn't get the win he evidently expected. This song is an intro to his new album that just came out.

MORGENSHTERN - SHOW (Official Video, 2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Slaughter To Prevail - Baba Yaga (Official Music Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Монеточка - Нет монет (Official Music Video)

Monetochka - No Money


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Дарья Волосевич (13 лет) - "Небо славян"


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Любэ. Ты неси меня река...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ALEX TERRIBLE 21 PILOTS- STRESSED OUT COVER (RUSSIAN HATE PROJECT)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Wow.

Just wow.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ленинград - В Питере - пить

Leningrad - In Piter We Drink


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh! Very nice stuff here. Leningrad is my long time favourite. Excellent videos as well. В Питере пить, Сиськи, Кольщик....заебись. Thank you for sharing good music!
Here is nice good dance tune:


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

*5'NIZZA - Jamayka*


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

*Би-2 - Полковнику никто не пишет*


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Great! Thank you for your contribution.

Ð¤Ð¸Ð½Ñ�ÐºÐ°Ñ� ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ°! Ð½Ð° Ñ€ÑƒÑ�Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ñ�Ð·Ñ‹ÐºÐµ / Ð¥ÐžÐ Ð¸Ð· Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð³Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ñ�Ð° í ½í±�/ loituma leva's polka - russian version !


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Аукцыон -- мимо


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

VITAS FT. NAPPY ROOTS - "Roll With the Beat" (Official Music Video) 432hz


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

A balalaika master class you didn't know you needed. Subtitles on YouTube.

Обзор Балалайки. (Nothing Else Matters cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Leningrad - i_$uss


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - Говорит Москва


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Latest from the infamous Моргенштерн - Аристократ. 1.5 million views in 4 hours. Just saying...

MORGENSHTERN - ARISTOCRAT (Official Video, 2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Пелагея / Московский Казачий Хор - Любо, братцы, любо! («День России» 2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Татарин // AIGEL - Tatarin [Official Music Video]


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Вячеслав Бутусов и Ichigo Tanuki - 君と居たい / Я хочу быть с тобой


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - КоКоКо / Cтруктуры не выходят на улицы


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - Mix for Ennio Morricone (премия "Золотой Орел" 2004)(Rem.)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Therr Maitz - Superstar / Lyric video


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Russian Folk Music That Will Make You Thrill! Part IV


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - I'M OK (official music video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

BREAKING 

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL | BERSERK - ZAVALI EBALO (OFFICIAL TEASER)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Снег // AIGEL - Snow [Official Music Video]


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Leningrad ft. Gluk'oZа (ft. ST) Ju-Ju


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Лолита, Therr Maitz 一 Cadillac (MORGENSHTERN feat. Элджей) / LAB с Антоном Беляевым


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The video clip above is the cover of this song:

MORGENSHTERN & Элджей - Cadillac (СЛИВ КЛИПА, 2020)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Оркестр народных инструментов имени Осипова. LED ZEPPELIN на шести балалайках.

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven (played on six balalaikas)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Кино - Закрой за мной дверь, я ухожу (Klukva Balalaikas Cover - Виктор Олехнович)

kino - close the door behind me I'm leaving


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Therr Maitz - 365


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

It is so absurd that its rather good:
*Band ODESSA - А мы танцуем!*


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Кожа // AIGEL - Skin (OST «Кожа»)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Таял. Федоров Л.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Падал


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Пелагея / Матвей Семишкур и Михаил Смирнов - Тёмная ночь (9 мая 2015)(4K Rem.)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Монеточка - Папина любовница (Official Music Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Klukva Show

Rammstein - Deutschland (Epic Russian Cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ALEX TERRIBLE BAD GUY by Billie Eilish COVER (RUSSIAN HATE PROJECT)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Unauthorized leaked version of the video clip. So here it is, naturally, exactly where it belongs.

Therr Maitz - Superstar / Story video


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Пелагея - Куда уходит детство (12-06-2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Leningrad - I don't wanna be a Muscovite


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Therr Maitz - Robots ( Live @ Crocus City Hall )


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Little Big - Uno - Russia í ¼í··í ¼í·º - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2020


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - Страшно


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Азамат Мусагалиев - Чё-то (А ты голая танцуй)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Metallica - Orion (TRUE EPIC RUSSIAN COVER)






Клюква Шоу | Музыкальный стрим (27.06.21)

Klukva Show / Live stream in about an hour. They are low key, of course, and hopefully this session won't be prone to too many technical difficulties. :tiphat:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - Ой, да не вечер на (фестиваль «Музыка наших сердец» 2017)(4K Rem.)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL - Agony (Official Music Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Green day - Wake Me Up When September Ends (Russian Quarantine cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Птица


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Виктор Олехнович - Болеро (Натан Шульман)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - SKIBIDI (Romantic Edition)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Полина Гагарина, Therr Maitz 一 Rollin' (Limp Bizkit) / LAB c Антоном Беляевым


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

where has this thread been all my life?



Serge said:


> гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - Ой, да не вечер на (фестиваль «Музыка наших сердец» 2017)(4K Rem.)


omfg, I _love_ Pelageya! Especially this song!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

one of my long time favorites. it's kind of a cliche to say "it's supposed to be about the music", but Russian folk music really does get this. no unnecessary frills, no narcissistic displays, just good, simple singing. singing that conveys so much while directly stating so little. I have no idea what this piece is even about, but when she sings it, it makes me think of a strong, stoic Russian grandmother. One who has lost many children and grandchildren to the harsh Russian Winters, but who is determined to live on, determined to take care of her family and be the foundation that keeps everyone alive. so much _reverence_ and _duty_.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ДДТ - Тень на стене / DDT - Shadow On The Wall


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Монеточка - Падать в грязь


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

PELAGEYA - Golubushka ("Pathways" concert 2009)(Rem.)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Therr Maitz - My Love Is Like


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The 70-year-old musician (who worked once with Brian Eno) and actor (the star of the internationally acclaimed movie The Island) Petr Mamonov is in critical condition on ventilator in a Moscow hospital due to Covid-19 illness. (Coincidentally, he was awarded The Order of Friendship by Putin today. (I know, weird.))

Петр Мамонов и Звуки Му - Консервный нож / Petr Mamonov and Zvuki Mu (The Sound of Moo) - Can Opener


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Therr Maitz - Container


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

PELAGEYA - Omut (The deep end) ("Pathways" concert, 2009)(Rem.)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ХАБИБ - Ягода малинка


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL - BABA YAGA (Drum Play-Through by Evgeny Novikov)


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is some jazz-rock from 1990
Икс - Время, Говори Мне Правду


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

SHORTPARIS - Amsterdam


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Дельфин - Иду искать (премьера сингла, 2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

2018.06.18. "Реченька". Диана Анкудинова (Diana Ankudinova). НТВ. "Квартирник у Маргулиса".


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Клюква Шоу / Klukva Show

Ich hasse Kinder - Till Lindemann (Cover on Russian instruments and Guitar)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - Любовь (anti-live in Trans Musicales Rennes, France)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Группа Ноль - Человек и Кошка HD ( 2 й клип )


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Apologies if this has been mentioned before but if you want Soviet then look no further then Avet Terteryan's Symphony no. 5.
Keep listening, listening, listening, then........


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The 70-year old musician and actor Petr Mamonov remains in induced coma sick with coronavirus.

Пётр Мамонов / Звуки Му - Серый голубь

Zvuki Mu - Grey Pigeon


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Petr Mamonov is doing quite badly. The wife of musician is desperate and has lost all hope.

Звуки Му - Источник заразы

Zvuki Mu - The Source of Disease (Is you, according to the song.)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL | BERSERK - ZAVALI EBALO (NEW SONG)

_



_


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Russian musician and actor Petr Mamonov has died. RIP

Звуки Му / Петр Мамонов - Источник Заразы

Zvuki Mu - The Source of Disease


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Yaroslava Degtyareva - Oy, da ne vecher (Russian folk song)

Ярослава Дегтярёва - Ой, да не вечер


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Клюква Шоу / Klukva Show

Кино - Кончится лето (Balalaika Cover + Tab)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

SHORTPARIS - Your Queen


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Monetochka - I Will Survive

Монеточка - Переживу


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Зима (1993)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Игорь Сенин, Виктор Олехнович, Николай Шурыгин, Николай Тихонов - "Mr. Sandman", "Just a Gigolo"


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Анастасия Высоцкая

A-Mase , Ladynsax - Summer Love Story


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ДДТ - Метель / DDT - Blizzard


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LUNA - Sparkle / ЛУНА - Огонёк


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - PESAH


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Гражданская Оборона - Моя Оборона! (Кантри кавер)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Лейтенант (1993)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Jenia Lubich - Russian Girl // Женя Любич - Russian Girl (Official video) clip


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон. МечтЫ (альбом Мечты 2020)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Сосёт


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Клюква шоу - Криминальное чтиво / Klukva Show - Pulp Fiction


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Принц на белом // AIGEL - Prince on white [Official Music Video]


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Juicy humour from the last century:
Жил-был Николка


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Би-2 & Prague Metropolitan Symphonic Orchestra Vol. 3

3. Чёрное солнце





6. Виски


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Пелагея - Под ракитою


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Entertainment tonite?

Slaughter To Prevail "Demolisher" REACTION & ANALYSIS by Vocal Coach / Opera Singer






An upcoming album preview

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL KOSTOLOM ALBUM TEASER


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ на фестивале «Русское поле» 2021


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL - ZAVALI EBALO (Drum Play-Through by Evgeny Novikov)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

World premiere in half an hour!

SLAUGHTER TO PREVAIL - KOSTOLOM (NEW FULL ALBUM)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Юля Паршута - Месяц Май


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Till Lindemann runs afoul with Hermitage. :scold:

Hermitage Museum says German musician Till Lindemann violates terms of contract
The Hermitage granted permission to Lindemann to shoot a video clip in May 2021, but it turned out that the musician is releasing a series of non-fungible tokens with digital images taken inside the Hermitage during the shooting period
https://tass.com/society/1325775

Till Lindemann Любимый город "LUBIMIY GOROD" (Beloved Town - Orchestral Version)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - Стыд


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Пелагея - Есаул («Новая волна» 2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Viewer Advisory: Violent content

Shortparis - Так закалялась сталь


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АукцЫон - Лейтенант (1993)


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Моральный Кодекс - Сотрясение Мозга


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - Can't Buy Me Love («Поём Битлз без повода» 2011)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - You Never Give Me Your Money/Let It Be («Поём Битлз без повода» 2011)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - I Should Have Known Better/У колодезя вода («Поём Битлз без повода» 2011)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

A capella style - Rechenka - Diana Ankudinova. HD isolation.

Диана Анкудинова - Реченька. А капелла.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The judges go gaga for Goga... And so do the audiences. A new star seems to have emerged on the singing competition scene in Russia.

Creep - Софья Гога, 16 лет, г. Санкт-Петербург | "Ты супер!" / Sophia Goga - Creep






As per copyright owners, this video must be watched on YouTube.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ich hasse Kinder - Till Lindemann (Cover on Russian instruments and Guitar) / Клюква Шоу - Ненавижу детей


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

"Чудесная страна" - Жанна Агузарова (х/ф "Асса")

Zhanna Aguzarova - Wonderful Country (from the movie Assa)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Muse - Plug in Baby (Russian Cyberpunk cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Начар Малай // AIGEL - Naçar Malay


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Canção do Mar by Pelageya & Elmira Kalimulina


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

From occasionally a bass guitarist for my favorites Klukva Show.

Meditation for domra -- Этюд-каприс №6 "Loop Space" -- С.Боганов


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I have known this band for ages from the cassette my wife had. Just recently found a CD.

Messer Für Frau Müller/ Нож Для Frau Muller


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Diana Ankudinova / ДИАНА АНКУДИНОВА - CAN'T HELP FALLING IN LOVE | ШОУМАСКГООН


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ДДТ - Муха / DDT - Fly


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - Любовь моя будет тут.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Askura Alexander Shkuratov - Illusions of Freedom


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Alone I set out on the road


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Тату - Югославия


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

More like classical, actually. (Yes, that guy behind the Klukva Show.)

Видео на конкурс. / A video submission to a competition. Балалайка/balalaika.

Виктор Олехнович - Шишаков, Скарлатти, Шостакович / Victor Olekhnovich - Shishakov, Scarlatti, Shostakovich


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The House of The Rising Sun - Анна Чевтаева, 14 лет, Моск. область | "Ты супер!". Пятый сезон. Финал


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Клюква Шоу | Музыкальный стрим (07.11.21)

Klukva Show - Live music stream from Nov 07 2021. Presently, playlist can be found in the comments section.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Сектор газа - Колхозный панк (Клюква Шоу лайв кавер)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication (Klukva Show Russian Cover) / Клюква Шоу - Калифорникация


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

duae tertiae






Shortparis - Двадцать / Shortparis - Twenty


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Анна Чевтаева / Anna Chevtaeva - Loving You Is A Losing Game


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

D.I.P Project & Черное И Белое - Я Чужая


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure STONE OCEAN. Jolyne's theme. (Epic) Russian cover ジョジョの奇妙な冒険 ストーンオーシャン


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

RUSSIAN RENAISSANCE | SINISTER COVIDSTER - Official trailer






RUSSIAN RENAISSANCE | SINISTER COVIDSTER


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Линда - Ворона / Linda - Crow (1996)






"Ворона" - Диана Анкудинова | "Поп-хит" ШоуМаскГоОн / Diana Ankudinova - Crow (2021 ShowMaskGoOn show cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - Торопятся взгляды ("Калинов Мост Tribute" 2016)(Аудио)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Инфинити - Увлечение


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ЗЕМЛЕКОП Леонид Федоров / Leonid Fedorov - Digger


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Scorpions - Wind of Change (Russian acoustic cover) балалайка гитара баян


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Последний друг Леонид Федоров / Leonid Fedorov - The Last Friend


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Төн (IBenji Remix) // AIGEL - Tön (IBenji Remix)


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Антоха МС - Лиловый негр (к сериалу «Вертинский»)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Кино - Перемен (балалайка и гитара Klukva Show cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

гр.ПЕЛАГЕЯ - Ой, да не вечер (18.03.2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Сектор Газа - Ночь Перед Рождеством (Клюква Шоу кавер)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Cream Soda - Уйди, но останься


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Клюква Шоу | Музыкальный стрим (06.01.22)






Darn, that's a new one. The latest stream is perfectly available on YouTube of course, and here's one of their best to steer you to the Klukva Show channel. Playlist with timecodes can be found in the comments section of the stream video.

Ich hasse Kinder - Till Lindemann (Cover on Russian instruments and Guitar)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Album version of the song was used in this concert performance as Pelageya wasn't feeling well.

Пелагея - Пташечка (2022)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Отава Ё - Эта ночь святая (Otava Yo - This holy night) - live


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

ВеданЪ КолодЪ - Масленичная


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Пыяла («Пыяла») // AIGEL - Piyala (Piyala, 2020)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Пыяла («Пыяла», 2020) // AIGEL - Piyala (Piyala, 2020)






AIGEL - My Love / АИГЕЛ - Моя любовь ("Эдем", 2019)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Пелагея / Кубанский казачий хор - Любо, братцы, любо! (60 лет ГКД 2021)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

IC3PEAK - Плак-Плак (Boo-Hoo)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

12. АИГЕЛ - Две недели ("МУЗЫКА", 2018)






АИГЕЛ - Две недели // AIGEL - Two weeks [Official Music Video]


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ленинград - Покаянная


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Улетай на крыльях ветра - Е. Сотникова


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Тебе кажется (OST «Топи»)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Четкий // AIGEL - Сhiotkiy [Official Music Video]


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

LITTLE BIG - I'M OK (official music video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

THE HATTERS - МРАЧНЫЕ ЗВОНОЧКИ (Music Video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ГРАЙ - В объятиях Мары (Official video)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Отава Ё и Mussorgsky Jazz Orchestra - Иванушка Рачек (живой звук)/ Otava Yo feat. MJO


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

RUSSKAJA - Energia | Napalm Records


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven (Electric balalaika Russian Live Klukva Show Cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven (Electric balalaika Russian Live Klukva Show Cover)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Оно выделяло тепло (lyric video) // AIGEL - Ono videlyalo teplo


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

АИГЕЛ - Моя любовь // AIGEL - My love


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - Страшно


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Shortparis - КоКоКо / Cтруктуры не выходят на улицы


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Отава Ё - Давно мы дома не были (Otava Yo - We have not been home for a long time)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

THE HATTERS - НЕМНОГО ЖАЛЬ (Music Video)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thread closed for moderator discussion.


----------

